# ted`s charity shoot numbers ??????



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm hoping to go, if I get back from holidays in time.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I think there are at least three of us coming Ted.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Got a postal code for this?:icon_1_lol:

Just kidding, but I am hoping to make it out for this one!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i should be there Ted .


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Got a postal code for this?:icon_1_lol:
> 
> Just kidding, but I am hoping to make it out for this one!




Well now that's just too funny!!!!!!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Planning on making this event. If for nothing else the rum and fireworks LOL.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

postal code is on poster but for those that need it ...lol lol ah geez just forgot it will have to check poster myself lol lol .. afternoon rum testing time you know...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Three of us comming as well Ted. Even though the wife doesn't shoot she's offered to carry the bows and pull arrows.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ted

Laura and I are planning on coming down with the kid's.
You can put us down for 5 meal tickets for Saturday night.
Thanks again.

Paulie


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Elizabeth and I will be attending. We'll both be enjoying the steak dinner.:hungry:


--John


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

keep us a spot. Me and my wife are comming up for some funand we are bringing the trailler....


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Seeing as we have reservations at the Chateau Ted we will be there and dining in the nearby Bistro Ted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bobby rare or med or well done lol ..I`m friggin getting excited ..... fencing and displays go up next week......can I enter my name for the door prizes????


----------

